# Clutch pedal going to the floor when car is hot



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a failing accumulator (it is built into the clutch hydraulic line).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...ch-hanging-disengaged-fast-pedal-release.html


----------

